# Eberlestock Gun Slinger II packs



## rockwalker (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone use the Gunslinger 2 pack from eberlestock? Just bought one and wondering if anyone else uses this same pack. Got a good buddy that has the Phantom and he loves it but it was a little to pricy for me this go round. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## VectorFan (Dec 3, 2009)

I purchased the gunslinger 2 about a year ago and recently upgraded to the G4 operator.  The gunslinger 2 is a fine pack that is worth every penny.


----------

